# how many feeding x's a day



## choking_victim (Aug 30, 2007)

I have an ebb and flow system set-up.
 about how many times a day should I feed them. I was told 3-4 times a day by another grower.

            and if so, when should I feed them..
                   light on, light off/ either?​


----------



## Growdude (Aug 30, 2007)

choking_victim said:
			
		

> I have an ebb and flow system set-up.
> 
> about how many times a day should I feed them. I was told 3-4 times a day by another grower.​
> and if so, when should I feed them..
> light on, light off/ either?​


 
3-4 times sounds good, just flood when the lights on.


----------



## hemp319 (Mar 27, 2009)

I have a drip system that i keep on every other hour throughout the day.  i keep it off when the lights arent running (18/6).  My res depletes rather quickly. am i feeding too often?


----------



## Vegs (Mar 28, 2009)

I do 3 times a day at 15 mins a pop in my flood and drain setup.


----------



## crzkat (Mar 29, 2009)

It really depends on the growing medium. Rockwool holds a lot of solution, I've found that 3x a day reduces yield in rockwool. I switched to once a day for 1/2 hour at @ lights on.


----------



## hemp319 (Mar 29, 2009)

im using hydroton. So is it the less u feed the more yield?


----------



## uk420maan (Mar 29, 2009)

hey hemp are you doing rtw or recirculating if rtw lower the pump setting if recirculating id just refresh as and when needed  btw if ya using clay pebbles aka hydroton id go with some watering during lights off especially if you have the correct rooms temps as evaporation will occur and when the plants get bigger they get hungry thus needing more feeding and either way with hydroton you cannot really overwater but you could possibly underwater say like a 15 min feed every 3 hours during flowering lights off.

just my tuppence when i did clay pebbles last year pump was on constantly throughout both veg and flower thereby for like 10 weeks.

uk420maan


----------



## crzkat (Mar 29, 2009)

The roots need air as well as nutrients, so if you are using Hydroton then I assume you could flood more frequently. I tried the hydroton route, but found that they were a pain in the butt, floating around and harder to get rid of than rockwool.


----------



## hemp319 (Mar 30, 2009)

So keep it running all day during lights on and 15 min every 3hrs in dark? Not sure i know what rtw or recirculating is but i dont have pump settings. im not flowering yet though. Im in week 5 veg.


----------

